# Créer un réséau MAC à PC en ethernet en 2 minutes.



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

Ceci s'adresse plutôt à ceux qui ont des macs et des PCs.

Relier les deux ordinateurs, ne pas mettre d'IP fixe sur PC, contrairement de PC à PC.

Aller dans préférence système sur MAC et dans Partage.

Ensuite partage de fichier/option...
Cocher la case : Partagé les fichiers .... via windows
Activé votre compte.
Ensuite dans le menu normal, dans utilisateurs, mettre lecture et écriture pour tous.

Ensuite sur le PC aller dans réseaux et vous verrez votre Macbook et vous pouvez envoyer des fichiers à votre MAC qui arriveront dans la boite de dépôts.

Maintenant pour aller du MAC vers le PC il existe 2 façons, soit créer un dossier partagé sur windows, soit en se connectant au dossier déjà partagé ( qui s'active dans le centre de réseau et partage ).

Je vais juste faire le plus simple, récupérer l'adresse IP du PC, dans Etat de connexion au réséeau local et détail, ensuite sur le mac, finder/aller à .../ se connecter au serveur et rentrer smb://169.254.96.158 (adresse IP du PC) par exemple et voila si vous avez bien configurer les autorisations aussi sur PC, il vous faudra 2 secondes pour vous connectez du MAC au PC ou du PC au MAC  

Transfert de fichier très rapide et une bonne alternative à l'absence de FW sur le MB blanc :rateau:


----------



## valdupin (9 Mai 2021)

Merci l'ami ! Ça fait plus d'une demie-heure que je cherche une solution !!


----------

